# Flounder Season



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Have the dates for the 2010 Fluke Season been set yet?


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

not in stone, there's a few meetings coming up to determine the limits.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

May 29 through September 6. The season includes 101 days of fishing. Fishermen will be allowed six fish per day, with 18 inches being the minimum fish size.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Normark said:


> May 29 through September 6. The season includes 101 days of fishing. Fishermen will be allowed six fish per day, with 18 inches being the minimum fish size.


Still from 2009. Changes, if any, haven't been worked out yet.
See: http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/2010/maregsum10.pdf


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Surf City Angler said:


> Still from 2009. Changes, if any, haven't been worked out yet.
> See: http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/pdf/2010/maregsum10.pdf


Last year it was May 23 to Sept 4 .. Those are the NEW Regs for 2010 !


----------

